# English bull terrier first season



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

My bullie is almost 8 months. She had her first bleed 18 days ago iv tried to research as much as I can but still need answers! How long will it last? When is she most fertile? We have a dog and it's been difficult just over the last few days as he has sudenly got the urge to.. Hump her! . Also her tummy looks bloated. Her nipples are huge and vulva still swollen. As far as I am aware. The dog hasn't got near her.. They've been constantly watched and separated we are going to breed her but not until she's abit older. Thank you in advance !!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If she began bleeding 18 days ago, the likelihood is, she's in her fertile period now.

You must keep them separated constantly, it only takes a minute or two for a mating to happen.

If you put your hand on the base of her back, at the root of her tail, does she flick her tail to one side and hold it there?


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you! I just tried that. She's just wagging her tail expecting a back rub!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

To be fair, even my spayed bitches flick their tails over. 

Are you aware of the health tests for EBT's? I would get involved with breed clubs and if you haven't got one or two already, find a mentor who will help you through. You need to know that your breeding stock is healthy enough, and good enough quality to breed on from.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ebtbella said:


> Thank you! I just tried that. She's just wagging her tail expecting a back rub!!


Not all bitches will 'flag' their tail, but many do.

It is possible that, at eighteen days, she's coming out of her fertile period.

Seasons do vary very much from bitch to bitch, but a rough guide can be bleeding the first seven/eight days, then fertile for up to seven days, then the season tailing off.

As I say, it does vary.

I would still keep your male away from her for the next week, at least.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> To be fair, even my spayed bitches flick their tails over.
> 
> Are you aware of the health tests for EBT's? I would get involved with breed clubs and if you haven't got one or two already, find a mentor who will help you through. You need to know that your breeding stock is healthy enough, and good enough quality to breed on from.


I'm aware that not all bitches flick their tail over, but it can be a good indicator that a bitch is 'standing'.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweety said:


> I'm aware that not all bitches flick their tail over, but it can be a good indicator that a bitch is 'standing'.


I never said it wasn't, but since spayed bitches also do it, then it's not a *sure sign* that she's at that particular point, just a sign she likes having her butt scritched.

It is obvious if you know what you're looking for, but an inexperienced bitch owner may not know what that tail flick looks like exactly.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine flicks her tail over whenever you scratch her butt season or not. She just likes butt scratches! You need to keep them separated as it only takes a second, and i would keep them separate untill you are sure, maybe a little longer than that to make sure there are no accidents.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Please don't breed your girl unless both she and the stud dog have had any health tests required, before mating.

Otherwise it's really unfair and it's the pups that suffer.

I'm sure you would not want that.

There are so many dogs in rescue, I'm not at all sure why so many people want to breed from their pets. We all have smashing dogs - but that is simply not enough of a reason to add to the dog population.

http://www.thebullterrierclub.org/ownership/health-issues/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I never said it wasn't, but since spayed bitches also do it, then it's not a *sure sign* that she's at that particular point, just a sign she likes having her butt scritched.
> 
> It is obvious if you know what you're looking for, but an inexperienced bitch owner may not know what that tail flick looks like exactly.


I did say to the OP that it was not a sure sign but COULD be a good indicator.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

And if she has a season every 6 months, you will have to go through this hassle keeping them apart another 3 times before you can mate her. 
And rarely is your own dog the best match for any bitch. Please reconsider your plans.


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

We will definitely be having all the nessersasry health tests done yes


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

We aren't breeding out dogs together. Bella's a pedigree and our dog is a cross breed. He's of to the vets next week to be done. Hope he doesn't hate me !!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ebtbella said:


> We aren't breeding out dogs together. Bella's a pedigree and our dog is a cross breed. He's of to the vets next week to be done. Hope he doesn't hate me !!!


No, but your bitch might be less than happy if she has a difficult pregnancy and whelping etc. Her temperament might change, it happens.

What risks to take, and for what?

Are there not enough dogs in the world that more must be bred


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I wasn't aware there were any health tests for EBTs?

what do they test them for?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Ebtbella said:


> She had her first bleed 18 days ago iv tried to research as much as I can but still need answers! How long will it last? When is she most fertile?


There's no strict rule as to when a bitches optimum time for mating is as they all vary. It's most usually around days 10 to 14 though there are variations either way. Day 18 is quite late. Season last three weeks.

In regard to the rule of thumb test ...yes a bitch that is ready to go will react to a hand touch on the rear ...and yes the tail raises and stiffly moves (to remain) at one side ..but forget the tail watch her vulva, if that moves up at the same time she is ready to go! (And no matter how much a non season dog enjoys a back rub and may move their tail they won't lift their vulva!)

The other signs you mention are quite normal throughout being in season, so hopefully you are a step ahead and by having your entire boy done this will solve any further problems in the future.

J


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I wasn't aware there were any health tests for EBTs?
> 
> what do they test them for?


HEALTH ISSUES | The Bull Terrier Club


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> No, but your bitch might be less than happy if she has a difficult pregnancy and whelping etc. Her temperament might change, it happens.
> 
> What risks to take, and for what?
> 
> Are there not enough dogs in the world that more must be bred


That could be said for anyone then can't it? Why does anyone breed there dogs.. I'm not being irresponsible by breeding my dog I don't think. We are also going to keep one of the pups. If it's a bad experience for her then we won't do it again as she's our pet who we love. But to say " why take the risk"... That's something that can be said to anyone who breed a dog... A cat .. A rabbit!!! There is always a chance of risk / complications


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Meant to say too, when you bring your male home from the vet, you do need to continue separating them.

Some castrated dogs can mate a bitch and there can be a pregnancy in the early days after castration.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

Ebtbella said:


> That could be said for anyone then can't it? Why does anyone breed there dogs.. I'm not being irresponsible by breeding my dog I don't think. We are also going to keep one of the pups. If it's a bad experience for her then we won't do it again as she's our pet who we love. But to say " why take the risk"... That's something that can be said to anyone who breed a dog... A cat .. A rabbit!!! There is always a chance of risk / complications


But surely you have a responsibility to try and mitigate that risk as far as practical and possible when you bring dependent animals into the world purely for your own gain. You are responsible for giving people an animal that they will keep as part of the family - causing heartbreak, pain and financial difficulty to people when their beloved dog goes wrong because of something simple that you should have done is inexcusable IMO and ignorance is no excuse.

Bull terriers add an extra complication because they can be very tricky when it comes to breeding, I know of a lady who's been in the breed for over 30 years who can attest to this. For a start they can require a lot of assistance when it comes to mating, so much so she uses AI as routine. Then comes the fact that many have caesareans (you need to save for this eventuality and consider the risk to the bitch).

Finally, you should be aware that many bull terriers make absolutely terrible mothers - as in they will crush their entire litter to death without a second thought. My breeder friend has previously had to separate mum and pups from birth and then plug the puppies on every two to three hours, she now has an elaborate set up to allow mum and pups to interact more naturally but it's still time intensive and requires experience that you don't have.

Now of course some dogs and lines are far better than others in this regard but you have to know what you're doing with this breed. Here's what bull terrier welfare say:

"Q. I have a bitch and am told that it will be good for her to have puppies. Is this so?

A. No, it could be to her detriment. Whereas many enjoy mothering the puppies others do not, some even have to have the puppies taken away from them, and most become fed up when the pups are say ¾ weeks of age when their teats being scratched and bitten. *Bull Terriers are, generally, unlike many other breeds, not good mothers."*

Bull Terrier FAQ's

I'm not saying don't breed, just think things through carefully for the sake of you and your dog.


----------



## Ebtbella (Jun 30, 2014)

Like I say iv done a lot of research spoken to people. This is my 3rd bully iv grown up with them i know the breed well. I have a child who never slept for the first 18 months so I'm absolutely fine to be kept awake !! Like I say. If it's a bad experience for her we won't do it again. They are an expensive breed. I would like to believe that anyone who can afford a £850 dog can afford insurance and make sure the dog is well looked after. Our bella is from a really good line I feel confident no problems will come up when she has the appropriate health checks. Many people seem to have a problem with people breeding for there pets. This post was about her season not the fact I will breed her


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ebtbella said:


> Like I say iv done a lot of research spoken to people. This is my 3rd bully iv grown up with them i know the breed well. I have a child who never slept for the first 18 months so I'm absolutely fine to be kept awake !! Like I say. If it's a bad experience for her we won't do it again. They are an expensive breed. I would like to believe that anyone who can afford a £850 dog can afford insurance and make sure the dog is well looked after. Our bella is from a really good line I feel confident no problems will come up when she has the appropriate health checks. Many people seem to have a problem with people breeding for there pets. This post was about her season not the fact I will breed her


Even though I'm very involved in the rescue side of things these days, I don't have an issue with responsible breeders.

After all, if everyone stopped breeding tomorrow, there would be no dogs in twenty years time.

Before breeding though, you do have to ask yourself if you're fairly certain you can find good, permanent homes for your pups and whether you will be prepared to take any one of the pups back, at any age, if things don't work out.

If your bitch has had all the relevant health tests carried out, you use a stud who is similarly tested, and do your research on what to expect, then good luck with your girl.


----------

